# Foes eTicket



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

https://www.foesracing.com/bikes/e-ticket/

504wh battery - check

E8000 Shimano- Next edition due within weeks - check

Mixed Wheel Design - check

Hopefully it will get some Foes faithful to at least try an eBike but a bit late to the party and wearing last years costume. I'm sure they will catch up but I think Niner played it way smarter for less $$.

I will say it's a big improvement over this from last year: https://electricbikeaction.com/9-6-19-foes-e-ticket/


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

That new foes is sweet! I would love to take it for a ride

Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

bplaizier said:


> That new foes is sweet! I would love to take it for a ride
> 
> Sent from my BV9800Pro using Tapatalk


The E-Ticket it is based on the Mixer - and here is a cool Mixer that I spotted in the wild. I like the idea that one can customize colors and components etc.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

If looks were everything then this bike would have it all.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Travel? Rear wheel spacing? Anyone know yet.


----------

